# The Walking Dead spinoff confirmed



## chavosaur (Sep 16, 2013)

AMC must really like spinoffs lately, because only a few days after the announcement of the Breaking Bad prequel "Better call Saul", we now have a new spinoff on the way taking place in the universe of the walking dead. 



> AMC have announced they are in the initial stages of development on what they're calling a "companion" series to The Walking Dead.
> It remains to be seen if we'll meet any of the new characters first on The Walking Dead or if the show will take place in such an entirely different area of the world, that wouldn't be possible.
> “After 10 years of writing the comic book series and being so close to the debut of our fourth, and in my opinion, best season of the TV series, I couldn't be more thrilled about getting the chance to create a new corner of The Walking Dead universe,” said Kirkman. “The opportunity to make a show that isn't tethered by the events of the comic book, and is truly a blank page, has set my creativity racing.”



I find it strange that they would create a spinoff of the series centering around the same possible thing but I'm excited nonetheless. 
Don't expect to be seeing it any time soon though, as its not set to arrive til sometime in 2015 
Source:http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/09/16/the-walking-dead-amc-announces-new-companion-spinoff-series


----------



## Gahars (Sep 16, 2013)

Jump away from the Rick Clique and cut out all of Robert Kirkman's writing and you might be able to make an interesting show about people surviving a zombie apocalypse and coming to grips with the breakdown of civilization.

Here's hoping the second verse isn't the same as the first.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

If some of the first series was anything to go by, along with the telltale game and what little I have seen of the comic then they have some serious potential.
However they have not done themselves any favours in my eyes so I with Gahars on this one.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Sep 16, 2013)

I gotta wonder, not having watched the show, read the comics, or played the game (yes I know, kill me ) is it really as engrossing as people say it is, at least mostly on the TV show front. I mean this is coming from a guy who just thinks Breaking Bad is alright.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

Question -- did you watch The Wire? I did and most things since have seemed less, and certainly that includes me wondering where this "Breaking Bad -- one of the all time greats" sentiment is coming from.

As for the TV show and other things... personally I really like TV and think it holds a better potential for storytelling than most films. The TV show had a stunning opener and looked like it might follow it up for a little bit but then went dumb as you like and not even in an all that enjoyable way for me as well as almost completely inconsistent. This is a problem as I like zombies and being the first major TV show to attempt halfway modern zombies seems to have screwed it up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

_"The Jogging Dead: Evilution"_ confirmed .


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _"The Jogging Dead: Evilution"_ confirmed .



I do not know about you but any show title that features wordplay like that is something I am almost duty bound to give a look in for. Which reminds me, series 2 (oh yeah Americans Gahars we can have "seasons" consisting of 2 shows/a double parter nowadays) of A Touch of Cloth is something I need to go get.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 17, 2013)

Is hating on The Walking Dead the new hip thing?  Man, I'm lame.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 17, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Is hating on The Walking Dead the new hip thing?.



Can it really be called hating when the object of the "hate" is so deserving? New though.... such things have been going on at least since halfway through the first series (one example from late 2011/early 2012 -- http://www.cracked.com/cracked-64-top-8-everything-of-2011/Dan-Obrien/ )


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 18, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Can it really be called hating when the object of the "hate" is so deserving? New though.... such things have been going on at least since halfway through the first series (one example from late 2011/early 2012 -- http://www.cracked.com/cracked-64-top-8-everything-of-2011/Dan-Obrien/ )


Sorry, but as much as you hate believing it, you know The Walking Dead is one of the better shows on television.  Especially when you put it next to what the major networks have to offer.  On American television you really only have 3 channels with quality, original content.  AMC, FX, and HBO.  To a lesser extent, SyFy is starting to pick up...  

Now does every show hit every beat?  Not even close.  The last season of TWD left much to be desired.  But so did season 5 of The Wire.  The whole serial killer bit with McNulty was pretty ridiculous and borderline out of character entirely...  So did The Shield towards the end of Forrest Whittaker's run (though it picked back up) with his character going way more bonkers than necessary to tell the story.  Breaking Bad has me scratching my head with how stupid Walter White can be sometimes and how smart others...

90% of enjoying creative media is supposed to come from the viewer/player/listener/reader going along for the ride.  Suspension of disbelief.  Having difficulty suspending your disbelief does not mean a show is terrible.  Just that it's not for you.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 18, 2013)

We could try the firing examples back and forth and I still hold that walking dead is a bad show, truly bad by virtue of it stuffing up after the stellar pilot and wasted potential is definitely the thing that gets my goat the most when it comes to entertainment, however the far simpler option of "best does not mean good" presents itself and I am going with that.

I shall have to look further into this claim that SyFy is doing better for everything I have seen coming out them, which admittedly is not a lot, has been far worse since the name change.

As for suspension of disbelief sure, however in this case most of that was people doing everything contrary to their training and a lot of basic logic.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 18, 2013)

Judging by this recent trend of new spinoffs of AMC shows, can I cross my fingers for a Mad Men spinoff? Please?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 24, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Question -- did you watch The Wire? I did and most things since have seemed less, and certainly that includes me wondering where this "Breaking Bad -- one of the all time greats" sentiment is coming from.


 
I've only seen the first three seasons of The Wire but based on that, Breaking Bad compares quite favourably to it. They're both stellar shows.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2013)

The Running Dead?
I still need to watch The Walking Dead though


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 24, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> The Running Dead?
> I still need to watch The Walking Dead though


I just finished re watching the 1st and 2nd season...
IMO the 1st season its not as good as i remembered it to be and the 2nd season starts real slow


----------



## calmwaters (Sep 24, 2013)

I thought the Walking Dead was a show about people who weren't quite alive but not quite dead. 

(Now before you flame me, just realize that I'm rephrasing what someone else said to me on Twitter.)

I heard about the show and wasn't it based on the game? That's what I think.


----------

